# Seeking a game to play in (IRC or PBEM)



## Kamard (Mar 8, 2002)

Hi, I am looking for a game to play in via IRC or PBEM.

Wow, go figure, huh?

I don't care what level the game is set at, whether the game has been playing for some time and I will have to immerse myself into it, whether I will have to run a follower of a higher level pc, or any of that stuff.  I would play a 1st level commoner with a club if you want me to.  I just need to play the game.  I have gotten so terribly sick of always running the game that I need a vacation.

So, with that said, if you've got room for one more in your campaign, then e-mail me at rdunham@exploremaine.com .

I am highly experienced and can play other non-D&D games as well, such as Warhammer FRP, any World of Darkness game, SW d20 or d6, Champions 4th ed, Fuzion, All Flesh Must be Eaten, Fading Suns (their system), GURPS, you name a game, I've played it.


----------

